# Snowboarding in October.



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

not gonna happen. there will be an indoor hill in the meadowlands in nj, but thats it. i rode killington 2 years ago on october 25th, but thats a thing of the past


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

Loveland is usually open by mid-october out here in CO, but you most likely won't have much stuff to ride at that point in the year. you might have better luck in the northwest, but not being at all familiar with the area, perhaps someone from that region can field that one.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

rgrwilco said:


> not gonna happen. there will be an indoor hill in the meadowlands in nj, but thats it. i rode killington 2 years ago on october 25th, but thats a thing of the past


Hey I saw the construction, when I was driving to Vermont. I told my buddy that is an indoor ski area, he of course said no and called me an idiot. It is right next to I95 driving north on left side, like a big winter complex right? I am not sure if people are going to go there being so small and all.

I know Dubai has one, but there is no skiing for hundred of miles.

Ski Dubai


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

your buddy sounds like a nice guy haha. yeah thats the one. they are supposed to have a halfpipe and a terrain park, so i think if i heal up well ill be there a few times to take care of the late summer/fall jonesin


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

Simply^Ride said:


> Hey I saw the construction, when I was driving to Vermont. I told my buddy that is an indoor ski area, he of course said no and called me an idiot. It is right next to I95 driving north on left side, like a big winter complex right? I am not sure if people are going to go there being so small and all.
> 
> I know Dubai has one, but there is no skiing for hundred of miles.
> 
> Ski Dubai


no real skiing within 100 miles of meadowlands :cheeky4:


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

megladan said:


> no real skiing within 100 miles of meadowlands :cheeky4:


ski campgaw FTW


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

Well if they have a park then maybe it will work. It just seem awfully expensive. Dubai finances their resort with the oil money they are ripping away from us, but jersey. Maybe they want to target NY people a short drive. I wonder if in winter they can ventilate the resort so they do need to have the AC blowing. The idea is pretty cool, do you now when they are going to be open? I might be there this summer for a few days. I wonder how much the lift ticket is going be. Dubai is like $150 US dollars for 2 hours lol.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2008)

I should point out that the UK has at least 4 of these indoor snow slopes. We do have one in Glasgow that is under 100 miles from our nearest mountain ski/snowboard are (Glencoe). People go to these indoor slopes all the time, but they are expensive. Right now I'd pay about £30 (maybe $55) for 2 hours on the slope. They have freestyle nights with a full-on park and even special events fairly regularly so they do a reasonable job, but of course once you've snowboarded at a decent resort the indoor slope seems short. Still fun though.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2008)

Come to Chile...trust me. SnowboardInChile.com - SIC TOURS Mention you're from the board


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2008)

SIC said:


> Come to Chile...trust me. SnowboardInChile.com - SIC TOURS Mention you're from the board


You could at least post some real posts before spamming the whole forum.

What is this the second post about the same topic?


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2008)

haha sorry man. I've been scoping the board for a while, just too excited. I'll be a regular from now on. Peace


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2008)

^^^^^ When does your season start/end?


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2008)

Resorts' season is mid June through mid October. Back country season is April through November


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2009)

I went to dubia skied the indoor slope for about 6 hrs, its small (3rd largerst indoor) but not crowded at all, its got two runs three jumps and a fun/kid park. The indoor stuff there starting in the US is mostly using "snowflex" material a wanna be snow carpet basicly :thumbsdown:


----------

